# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Una cabra montés. Benigüengo 01/08/2012

## perdiguera

Caza en Benigüengo.

Benigüengo es un barranco y un paraje de la sierra de Enguera.

En el momento que pasé por allí, eran las 19:30 horas, una cabra montés hembra iba hacia el fondo del barranco a beber en alguna poza o charca.

Como es vedado de caza o porque ella quiso posar, se quedó quieta el tiempo suficiente para que la inmortalizarse con varios disparos pudiendo cambiar de objetivo a mitad. También me faltó mejor zoom para conseguir una aproximación mayor.

Espero que os gusten, de alguien sé a ciencia cierta que le encantarán.






















Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias por las fotos, perdiguera, son preciosas; sobre todo, me encantan las dos últimas.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

> Muchas gracias por las fotos, perdiguera, son preciosas; sobre todo, me encantan las dos últimas.
> 
> Un cordial saludo.


A mí también. De hecho al ver estas en pantalla, no sé si poner otras de cabras también en otro barranco pero tomadas a mucha más distancia, unos 200 metros.

----------

